# Age of mouse?



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

It may seem like a strange question, but I was wondering if there is a way to tell the age (estimated) of a mouse?

I got 5 mice from a breeder a month of so ago. The breeder had rescued the mom (already pregnant) from becoming snack food at a pet store. So I'm just wondering if there is anyway I can tell how old momma is.

Thanks!!!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The easiest way is to ask the breeder who rescued the pregnant mother. Even if no records were kept, even an approximation should be possible. Only young and sometimes elderly mice can give indications of approximate age from physical characteristics.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

MojoMouse said:


> The easiest way is to ask the breeder who rescued the pregnant mother. Even if no records were kept, even an approximation should be possible. Only young and sometimes elderly mice can give indications of approximate age from physical characteristics.


I did ask her and she had no idea because she was a rescue. :/ She only had her about 2 months.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Ok, I misread and thought you meant the babies. Could you post a pic of the mother that you want the age identified? I'm not sure this would help a lot, though it may if she's very young or very old. Breeding capability isn't much of a guide as does can breed for most of their adult life. Good breeders don't overbreed though because it takes too much of a toll, and the offspring of an overbred mouse can be poor.


----------

